# Lake Erie Erosion Control Options to be Discussed at Fall Meetings



## Ohio News RSS

ODNR will host two public meetings to discuss the latest progress in the states Lake Erie Shore Erosion Management Program.More...

More...


----------



## matticito

someone ought to look into arcola creek. They just moved the trail back this year as its bank is being eroded away. It's just going to keep happening due to current and wave action unless they put in some big limestone blocks or something to stop the waves crashing into the land.


----------

